# Wanted: Tivo HD with lifetime



## arizonabuck1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I want a Tivo HD with lifetime for over the air channels. Let me know if anybody has one. thanks.


----------



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you still looking for this item? I have a TiVo HD XL w/ Lifetime I'm looking to get rid of.


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about OP but how much are you looking for your Tivo?


----------

